# VW Passat R36 (official pics) - not 280bhp as expected....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

.... but it's getting 300bhp from the 3.6FSi V6 instead. 8)

DSG transmission
4Motion all-wheel-drive.

0-62 mph = 5.6 seconds for the saloon and 5.8 seconds for the estate,

The R36 will be on display at the Essen Motor Show in Germany, taking place December 1 to 10.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

That looks fantastic and I'm sure it'll go well too.

I hope the engine & G/Box makes it's way into a future A4 / other Audi


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, just hideous in the looks dept. Not sure that colour does it too many favours either.

Is that a transverse v6? -persumably with haldex rather than torsen dif?
If so thats a pity.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

It first makes his way into the new TT. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cabin looks like it been coated in tin foil :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Exhausts look a little "weedy" IMHO. That interior treatment is hardly subtle!


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

jonno said:


> Sorry, just hideous in the looks dept. Not sure that colour does it too many favours either.
> 
> Is that a transverse v6? -persumably with haldex rather than torsen dif?
> If so thats a pity.


Yeah but it is a passat - and as passat's go that aint a bad one :wink:

I'm sure Audi will put the 3.6 to better use


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> cabin looks like it been coated in tin foil :?


I agree...might look better in real life, but it looks absolutely gash there :?

Imagine the glare on a sunny day...need shades!

Those wheels need work as well to improve the looks l...need more offset , instead of looking tucked away and lost in the arches


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Poor man's (R)S4.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I preffered the all black stealth version.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Poor man's (R)S4.


As in less than half the price? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Glad it isnt just me that think the interior is rather sickening. the outside looks ok but not great.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Glad it isnt just me that think the interior is rather sickening. the outside looks ok but not great.


Just because youv'e got the 'real thing' Jamie :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

225sTTeve said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Glad it isnt just me that think the interior is rather sickening. the outside looks ok but not great.
> ...


Nothing to do with it. But then i'd have that over Scotty's S4. It's alot classier.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Naah, you'd have the Skoda version Jamie - you've got 80 odd already :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

225sTTeve said:


> That looks fantastic and I'm sure it'll go well too.
> 
> I hope the engine & G/Box makes it's way into a future A4 / other Audi


The gearbox isn't all its cracked up to be :?


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Must be me, but sticking some "sporty" body parts, some chrome, a different set of wheels and some badges doesn't transform a dull looking car. I don't doubt it'll go well enough but is that everything? :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Eeeeeugghhh.

Even worse than other chavved up VWs of late.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Poor man's (R)S4.


In the same sense that the Audi R8 is a poor man's (Lamborghini) Gallardo.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Poor man's (R)S4.
> ...


Good point....But the R8 looks the stunning 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Poor man's (R)S4.
> ...


I doubt a 76k car is a "poor" man's anything... 

Besides, the R8 is an improvement on the Gallardo. Shares the transmission and a few other bits, but is pretty new...

And yes... its stunning.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


The price in terms of who can and can't afford it is irrelevant Tim, you compared models like for like and then bracketed them into a social strata. So, hereâ€™s my interpretation of Â£76k for the R8 and Â£140k for the Gallardo....

The styling IMO of the R8 is far from 'stunning'. Put it directly next to a Gallardo and it's shown up as nothing but a collection of badly proportioned overhangs, holes and awkward angled lines with the hideously ugly corporate grille slapped on the front (along with some oh so max power LED lights).

R8 owners will have to take their car into the same places that home a shower of useless c*nts that shouldnâ€™t be trusted to watch paint dry, let alone service the lowly A3's left in their care! A Gallardo owner has his car serviced at... well I needn't finish the sentence need I, as it speaks for itself.

If ever there was a demonstration of a 'Poor Man's' definition, the R8 is it.

:roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> 225sTTeve said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


So if I bought one of them would you still vote for my car at meets? :lol:

I'm disappointed to see the chrome front end. I prefered the black. :?

The interior is terrible.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Seen one have you? Next to a Gallardo?

Servicing issues? From a guy that owned a TVR? 

I have a pretty good relationship with my Audi dealer now. Were I to buy another Audi, I would continue to get good service, now they're aware what I expect of them.

Besides, it'll need servicing once a year, if that. Who cares where it gets taken. Its not like you have to sit around waiting for it...

I'm not sure why, as they're all part of the same group, that the 'middle' brand is so shit, whilst the 'lower' (VW) and 'higher' (Lambo) are so different. Same c*nts, different badge.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > 225sTTeve said:
> ...


I wouldnt even talk to you lol


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

But then i wouldnt worry about something being the poors mans version...Look at the Focus ST much better than it's Golf rival.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


The R8 LEDs are a bit cheesy - but nothing as bad as this monstrosity:










Unbeleivably grim.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Trust me. The LEDs look the business in the flesh... :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Trust me. The LEDs look the business in the flesh... :wink:


I think they also look fantastic on the S6/S8 & 997 Turbo. I know the concept seems odd & i guess most people should not like them, but they are very fetching.

As for the Passat R36, i really don't like the outer edges on the front valance, far too low & too Halfords looking but as for the rest of it i think it has the potential to be a winner.

I'm starting to see beyond this poor mans version stuff, as surely the point is to market a car into it's correct market. The R8 aint a Lambo & although it will no doubt be pitted against one in magazines it can't be seen as a poor mans Lambo.

The same way a Seat or Skoda derivative of the Golf GTi is hardly a poor mans version, just a better financial proposition. I can see why people will always pay for the badge & i to date have been as guilty of this as anyone (my mindset is changing now though).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me. The LEDs look the business in the flesh... :wink:
> ...


I don't think the concept of LEDs is odd at all. Chav racers have been doing it for ages. It just smacks of 'obvious' and 'bling' and a little fussy 'aftermarket/afterthought'.

I think they add nothing to the S6 and nothing to the 997.

Of course we won't see an R8 without them since it relies on such gimmickry to detract from it's bizarre proportions.

And 'no' i havn't seem one in the tin, nor have I seen one next to a Gallardo (has anyone BTW?)

Comparisons are inevitable, and as them wot are looking at R8s know, do the full bling options on an R8 and the price will get nearer to Â£90K+.

But when they are lined up side by side one will probably look more 'right' than the other to most. Tacky bling LEDs wont even come into it. :wink:



















Audi service is what it is. And for those happy to take their Â£80K car where Â£12K A2 oaps gather, and where cars might get bashed and scraped during service, then the Audi dealer experience should be fine.

I'd want the full on bowing and fawning for my Â£80k motor. but that's just the snob in me. I am sure the A4 driving rep service experience is good enough.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw some on an A6 avant TDI last night i thought they looked really good in a typical Audi understated way


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone agree that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery?


















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The new Passat looks very awkward, from all angles. :?

Hideous from the front with the silver goatee grille thing :lol:

Slabby, with unsightly overhangs from the side [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Plain ugly from the rear. Where the f*** do VW find these real lamps [smiley=speechless.gif]

As for the estate, it looks like a shitty Honda Accord Estate and that is as bad as you can get in the looks dept. [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

vagman said:


> Hideous from the front with the silver goatee grille thing :lol:


Unsightly grilles are a VAG norm at the moment, check your sig picture!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Hideous from the front with the silver goatee grille thing :lol:
> ...


Aye, the VW item is less offensive than the Audi gob.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i like the mkii TT front much better than the mki goldfish mouth.


----------

